# Anyone from the Netherlands?



## Jonatan (Dec 14, 2014)

Not a support group.
Just giving a shout out to anyone from the Netherlands that feels like he or she could use a friend.

I live in Utrecht so I can meet up for easily to catch a movie, play pool, whatever.
And of course you can also drop me a message just to talk a little online!


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

So you are from Netherlands? I was wondering where you were from. I think it's a good country. There are a few nice people from that country on the forum I know.


----------



## Jonatan (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm from the Netherlands indeed  
I like it here, very open-minded people.


----------

